# [UPGRADE] Failed to emerge media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7 (résolu)

## Carlino

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un petit problème avec la mise à jour media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7. Dans la mesure où ça n'a pas l'air d'inspirer beaucoup de monde sur le forum général, je viens le soumettre à la communauté francophone : 

```
more /var/log/portage/media-libs:gmtk-1.0.7:20130125-210619.log

 * Package:    media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: media-video@gentoo.org

 * USE:        alsa amd64 dconf elibc_glibc kernel_linux pulseaudio userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   distcc sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gmtk-1.0.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7 ...

 * econf: updating gmtk-1.0.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gmtk-1.0.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/us

r/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static --enable-gtk3 --enable-gsettings --disable-gconf --disable-keystore --with-gio --with-alsa --with-pulseaudio

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  fr

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.4

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for WIN32... no

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for X11... yes

checking for floor in -lm... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for GLIB2_18... yes

checking for GLIB2_24... yes

checking for GLIB2_26... yes

configure: Using specified backend

configure: Using GSettings backend

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GIO... yes

checking for ALSA... yes

checking for PULSE... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gmtk.spec

config.status: creating src/gmtk.pc

config.status: creating src/gmlib.pc

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7 ...

make -j5 

make  all-recursive

make[1] : on entre dans le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7 �

Making all in src

make[2] : on entre dans le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src �

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_common.lo `test -f 'gm_common.c' || echo './'`gm_common.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_audio.lo `test -f 'gm_audio.c' || echo './'`gm_audio.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_file.lo `test -f 'gm_file.c' || echo './'`gm_file.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_log.lo `test -f 'gm_log.c' || echo './'`gm_log.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_parse.lo `test -f 'gm_parse.c' || echo './'`gm_parse.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .

libs/libgmlib_la-gm_common.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_audio.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .l

ibs/libgmlib_la-gm_audio.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_file.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .li

bs/libgmlib_la-gm_file.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_parse.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .l

ibs/libgmlib_la-gm_parse.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_log.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .lib

s/libgmlib_la-gm_log.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_pref_store.lo `test -f 'gm_pref_store.c' || echo './'`gm_pref_store.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_pref_store.c  -fPIC -DPIC 

-o .libs/libgmlib_la-gm_pref_store.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmlib_la-gm_strfuncs.lo `test -f 'gm_strfuncs.c' || echo './'`gm_strfuncs.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gli

b-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmtk_la-gmtk_common.lo `test -f 'gmtk_common.c' || echo './'`gmtk_common.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0

 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DGIO_ENABLED -DGLIB2_26_ENABLED -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gm_strfuncs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o

 .libs/libgmlib_la-gm_strfuncs.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include 

-I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gmtk_common.c  -fPIC -D

PIC -o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_common.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gli

b-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmtk_la-gmtk_audio_meter.lo `test -f 'gmtk_audio_meter.c' || echo './'`gmtk_audio_meter.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include 

-I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gmtk_audio_meter.c  -fP

IC -DPIC -o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_audio_meter.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gli

b-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_player.lo `test -f 'gmtk_media_player.c' || echo './'`gmtk_media_player.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include 

-I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gmtk_media_player.c  -f

PIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_player.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gli

b-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_tracker.lo `test -f 'gmtk_media_tracker.c' || echo './'`gmtk_media_tracker.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include 

-I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gmtk_media_tracker.c  -

fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_tracker.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\""."\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"   -f

PIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gli

b-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -m

arch=nocona -pipe -c -o libgmtk_la-gmtk_output_combo_box.lo `test -f 'gmtk_output_combo_box.c' || echo './'`gmtk_output_combo_box.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE_SRC_DIR=\".\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\"/usr/share\" -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include 

-I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/alsa -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -c gmtk_output_combo_box.c

  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_output_combo_box.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/u

sr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/alsa   -D_REENT

RANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -L.libs -version-number 1:0:7 -no-undefined  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgmtk.la -rpath /usr/lib64 libgmtk_la-gmtk_c

ommon.lo libgmtk_la-gmtk_audio_meter.lo libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_player.lo libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_tracker.lo libgmtk_la-gmtk_output_combo_box.lo -lgmlib -pthread -lgtk-3 -lgdk-3 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangocairo-

1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo-gobject -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lasound   -lpulse-mainloop-glib -lpulse -lglib-2.0   -lm 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_common.o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_audio_meter.o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_player.o .libs/libgmtk_la-gmtk_media_tracker.o .lib

s/libgmtk_la-gmtk_output_combo_box.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src/.libs -L.libs /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src/.libs/libgmlib.so -lg

conf-2 -lgtk-3 -lgdk-3 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo-gobject -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lasound -lpulse-mainloop-glib -lpulse -lglib-2.0 -lm  -pthre

ad -O2 -march=nocona -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgmtk.so.1 -o .libs/libgmtk.so.1.0.7

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src/.libs/libgmlib.so: No such file or directory

distcc[20921] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [libgmtk.la] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des t�ches non termin�es....

make[2] : on quitte le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src �

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7 �

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-libs:gmtk-1.0.7:20130125-210619.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7'
```

```
# emerge --info '=media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7'

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Jan 2013 20:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8, 2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.3 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portages/packages"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac abiword accessibility acl acpi alisp alsa amazon amd64 antlr apache2 apng applet arts asf ass asyncns bcel berkdb bitmap-fonts blksha1 bluetooth bookmarks branding bsf bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdr classic cli client clucene commonslogging commonsnet community compat consolekit corefonts cracklib cramfs crashreporter crypt css ctype cups cxx dbus deprecated devfs-compat device-mapper dirac dlloader dri dso dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds egl emboss enca encode esd espeak exceptions exif extensions external-fuse extras faac faad fam fbcondecor ffmpeg fileinfo filter firefox flac fltk fontconfig fortran fts3 gallium gcrypt gd gdbm gdu gecko gif gles glib gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gudev handbook hardcoded-tables hash hpcups hpn http httpd hwdb iconv introspection ipc ipv6 isdnlog jack java javamail jce jdepend jit joystick jpeg jsch json kde kdrive kerberos keymap lcms ldap libburn libclamav libg++ libkms libnotify libsamplerate lirc live llvm log4j lvm1 mad mdev midi mikmod minizip mmx mmxext mng mod modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses netapi network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfsprogs oav ogg opengl openmp orc oro osdmenu oss pam pango pcre pdf pdo perl pg-intdatetime phar pkinit png policykit poppler-data posix postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raptor rar readline redland reflection regexp resolver rtc rtsp rule_generator samba sasl scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop server session setup sha512 shared-glapi shm simplexml smbclient sndfile source speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse2check ssl ssse3 startup-notification stl stream svg swat tcpd telepathy theora threads threadsafe tiff toolame tremor truetype truetype-fonts twolame udev udisks unicode upower urandom usb utils v4l vala vapigen video virtuoso vorbis wav wavpack weather webdav webdav-neon webm webmin-minimal wide-unicode wxwidgets x264 xcb xine xml xmlsec xorg xpdf-headers xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid youtube zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="jython2_5 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="agfafocus apple canon canon630u canon_dr canon_pp cardscan coolscan coolscan2 coolscan3 dc210 dc240 dc25 dell1600n_net epson epson2 fujitsu hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s hs2p ibm kodak kvs1025 kvs20xx%* lexmark ma1509 magicolor%* mustek mustek_pp mustek_usb nec net niash p5 pie pixma plustek plustek_pp qcam ricoh rts8891 s9036 sharp sm3600 sm3840 snapscan sp15c st400 stv680 tamarack test u12 umax umax1220u umax_pp xerox_mfp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Voilà, si quelqu'un peu m’éclairer de ses lumières

----------

## guilc

Sans doute un problème de parallélisme à la compilation :

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7/work/gmtk-1.0.7/src/.libs/libgmlib.so: No such file or directory

distcc[20921] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed 
```

Désactive distcc et MAKEOPTS=j1 devrait passer

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlino

Merci guilc ! Ta solution était la bonne.

----------

